# 500px



## GHNelson (20 Jan 2014)

Worth a look....i think i will stay in bed today.
500px / Blog / 20 Spectacular Images of Frozen Niagara Falls
hoggie


----------



## kirk (20 Jan 2014)

Wow that's some awesome photography,  I've never been would be awesome to see it as it defrosts


----------



## Richard Dowling (22 Jan 2014)

There is some really amazing photography on there...I joined but felt that my photos were nowhere near good enough in comparison to most peoples...Ive ended up only posting about three lol


----------



## Gary Nelson (22 Jan 2014)

Incredible photos - well spotted Hoggie


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Jan 2014)

very very nice...I like the comment from the guy that only lives 90 mins away...I bet he's kicking himself...I would be.


----------



## GHNelson (23 Jan 2014)

My favourite


----------

